# Thomas Aquinas and the order of decrees



## Mr. Bultitude (Jul 8, 2021)

I've just read a great article comparing the views of Calvin and Aquinas on predestination. In the past, when I've studied differences between different soteriological systems, I've found charts like Warfield's on the order of decrees helpful. I'm wondering if anyone knows where Thomas would fit in charts like this? It would be natural to assume he'd belong in exactly the same column as Warfield's Sacerdotal-Roman column, but considering the substantial harmony between his views and Calvin's views of predestination, I do wonder if he'd be closer to the particularistic end. Has anyone seen this kind of chart with Thomas' views included?


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 8, 2021)

Mr. Bultitude said:


> to assume he'd belong in exactly the same column as Warfield's Sacerdotal-Roman column,



This is one of the places where Warfield's taxonomy breaks down. I am not aware of a chart per se, but I do know some outstanding podcasts on Thomas's views of predestination as contrasted with later Jesuits (Dominicans Good; Jesuits Bad). The podcasts are by Roman Catholics, so keep that in mind.

For Thomas predestination is more of a plan in God's mind. The causes in human salvation are relegated on the human level to grace, sacraments, etc. 

Dominic Legge is an outstanding scholar.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Bultitude (Jul 8, 2021)

Thanks, Jacob. I'll give the video a watch.


BayouHuguenot said:


> This is one of the places where Warfield's taxonomy breaks down.


Can you say more about this? I assume you have in mind some other ways that it breaks down.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 8, 2021)

Mr. Bultitude said:


> Thanks, Jacob. I'll give the video a watch.
> 
> Can you say more about this? I assume you have in mind some other ways that it breaks down.



I just think it is overly simplistic. I might give examples later.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charles Johnson (Jul 9, 2021)

Mr. Bultitude said:


> I've just read a great article comparing the views of Calvin and Aquinas on predestination. In the past, when I've studied differences between different soteriological systems, I've found charts like Warfield's on the order of decrees helpful. I'm wondering if anyone knows where Thomas would fit in charts like this? It would be natural to assume he'd belong in exactly the same column as Warfield's Sacerdotal-Roman column, but considering the substantial harmony between his views and Calvin's views of predestination, I do wonder if he'd be closer to the particularistic end. Has anyone seen this kind of chart with Thomas' views included?


I'm not sure Calvin's views are as in line with prior predestinarians as one might be led to believe. Aquinas didn't believe in the doctrine we know as perseverance of the saints, for example. I wrote an article on how Thomas lines up with the points of tulip. It's all a bit confusing to the protestant, and I have no charts, though, so my apologies for that. I did include citations though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

